# Different Woodworking Styles



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

if any of you have saw my newest blog you will know that i just got a nice big commission! what i wanted to know is if there are any websites or good books on the different woodworking styles such as Arts and Crafts, Mission, Green and Green, and Shaker just to name a few. i have a basic grasp on these different styles but i want to know more about them and try to get some ideas for the dressers that i am building. hope that some of you can help!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Use google search for images.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Type in STICKLEY or you could look at some of the homes famous architect Frank Lloyd Wright built. Often he used Mission style/arts & crafts style furniture to furnish them. Taunton Press, IE: *Fine Woodworking Magazine *has a lot of plans and Ideas on their website. If you aren't a member you could maybe ask your parents if you can subscribe.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I think Dusty (or someone) started a series on here about different styles. Not sure how far that got. 
I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

here's 

Arts & Craft
Greene


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page

There are numerous books on the Gutenberg Project about how to make Mission…and others….there are lots of download books…though often the links to the images in the files is broken…or maybe I don't know how to link them…but the images come through…you might have to open the images with a different program or window. If you download the .zip file the images are separate, but they are complete…you just have to open them separately from the text.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

great books exist for each of these


----------

